# Polyurethane safety?



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi all,

I've used MinWax polyurethane for a few projects now, heard a few people saying scary things about polyurethane. Should I be concerned? What safety precautions do you take using it? I usually do it outside, and with a organic respirator. Makes me want to use tung oil for more projects....


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Rob with you using this outside and wearing a respirator you will be okay. I use it in my basement when finishing I put a fan in my window to get rid of the fumes. I also use min wax and have not had a problem.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Glenmore

Fan in the window, not to safe  one spark from the fan and your outside or your furn. in the basement comes on and going for a little ride...big boy hahahaha 


========



Glenmore said:


> Hi Rob with you using this outside and wearing a respirator you will be okay. I use it in my basement when finishing I put a fan in my window to get rid of the fumes. I also use min wax and have not had a problem.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I use a self contained fan motor and it would have to be a really big boom hahaha.



bobj3 said:


> Hi Glenmore
> 
> Fan in the window, not to safe  one spark from the fan and your outside or your furn. in the basement comes on and going for a little ride...big boy hahahaha
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Let me see if I got this right you fill the room up with a flammable vapor mix and you pull it in a elec. fan and hit the power switch to push it out the window ,that can be something to watch on you-tube  "Big Boy Flying" hahahaha LOL..


======



Glenmore said:


> I use a self contained fan motor and it would have to be a really big boom hahaha.


----------

